# Stephen Jackson breaks pinkie; out 4-6 weeks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Spurs have a hole at small forward suddenly.
> 
> Stephen Jackson broke the little finger on his right hand during the game with the Clippers Monday, the team announced. That is his shooting hand, and will be out four to six weeks.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....en-jackson-breaks-pinky-monday-out-4-6-weeks/


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

is he going to have surgery for this?

I knew he jinxed himself...he did this interview on the breakfast club (NY morning radio show) in like the Summer and was talking about how he didn't have an offseason regimen and never had an extensive injury or surgery....and I was like..watch this year he has a substantial injury


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kawhi Leonard is also injured, Basil! Where's his thread?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Kawhi Leonard is also injured, Basil! Where's his thread?


You're waiting for a minty herb to make a thread about Kawhi Leonard?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Diable said:


> You're waiting for a minty herb to make a thread about Kawhi Leonard?


Is that really so much to ask for?


----------

